# Online 'Design your own t-shirt'



## iw94 (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm planning on adding another section to my website, at the moment it's just there so someone can get a quote for 100 t-shirts for example, however i'd quite like to add a 'giftshop', where people can purchase one off designs for a higher price, all through the website as apposed to emailing me with their picture and what size they'd like it etc. etc.

Basically just like this, but a bit more basic and with only a choice of white t-shirts and mugs.

Just wondering whether there are any pre=made templates for this sort of thing out there, or whether it requires so much coding that its not even worth attempting it,

Cheers


----------



## designnbuy (Jan 1, 2010)

One solution of your problem is online design tools that allows customers to personalize products. These tools have a number of unique templates, fonts, color, clip arts etc. and allows customers to use their own photograps as well. Integrate these tools with your website and increase sales.


----------



## iw94 (Dec 10, 2009)

This is exactly what i'm looking for.

Thing is, how much is it gonna cost? I'm guessing something like that isnt cheap, and I haven't got much money floating around.

If its as expensive to buy those templates as I think it is, would it be too difficult to script myself?

Thanks again!


----------



## downtownsports (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm in the same boat as iw94...we want to start up our shop website and let customers create their logo online....any suggestions?

Thanks all!


----------

